# Primos Jelly Head for 20ga?



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a 20ga 870 and I'm thinking of trying this choke. Anyone use one? Does it tighten by hand? Good patterns?


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> I have a 20ga 870 and I'm thinking of trying this choke. Anyone use one? Does it tighten by hand? Good patterns?


Cant help you with the jelly head 20 ga we have used it in a 12 ga and were not happy. Same with the Undertaker. They are both older chokes so I am not sure if they have made improvements on the new versions. We have tried the cheaper end chokes on 870- Mossbergs and Benelli.Nova and have had better results with Kicks or Tru Glo SSX IN 20 ga. Totally depends on what you think a good number in the kill shot is which for me has improved by shooting a better shell and mid price choke.The Strut Stopper has been very impressive when using Federal #7 mag loads. Dedgoose recommended this combo and it is a very lethal combination.For the price that is where I would go. Hopefully more guys will add to your question.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I have the Jellyhead 660 on my 12 gauge. I don't mind it - I've only missed 1 bird I've shot at and that was me and not the choke - misjudged range.

I recently patterned it on my 870 with Remington Premium Magnum in #6, 3" Magnums and I can't argue with the results. Even with the sights being off to the right a little, 3 shots put 54 BBs in the head region.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

And I forgot, yes it does pattern well and hand tightening is easy. I put a little bore grease on the threads because it tightens when it is shot and heats up.


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

Jellyhead for my moss 835 is 40yds all day with 3" load. It will work.


----------



## vandykejon (Mar 30, 2007)

I've got one one my 20 gauge 1187. Love it. throws a great pattern.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Jellyhead ain't bad. For 20 dollars more you can step up to an Indian Creek though and see a little better performance.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

^ This.

I started with a Jellyhead in my Remington 20, and while the results were ok it was amazing how much pattern improvement came with just a few more dollars invested in a choke.

Check out Midwest Turkey Supply for some other options;

https://www.midwestturkeycall.com/11-choke-tubes#/categories-turkey_choke_tubes

Good luck this Spring!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I run an Indian Creek .562 in the 20. I wasn't a fan of the Jellyhead


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I have not used it but have heard enough good things that I would buy one for myself.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a jelly head for my 870 20ga. Express with a 28" barrel. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

I did expect a little bit better performance out of the jelly head .... But it def will get the job done.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

marn1186 said:


> I did expect a little bit better performance out of the jelly head .... But it def will get the job done.


For me the jelly head was alright. SSX better and Indian Creek was the best


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

That is one choke I have not tried, but I have 6 or 7 chokes in the 570-575 range and have shot them multiple REM 20s and I cannot recall one that liked that constriction. 562 and tighter is what usually shoots the best


----------

